# Hopless Vines?



## Everest (5/2/16)

hey guys,

this year ive noticed that a few of my main bines, have reached a good height of over 3-4m but dont have a any hops on them, none at all.. 

this could be a massive thing ive overlooked but are there different type of bines? these are throwing out a heap of laterals but no hops...?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/2/16)

Its still early

You may want to start looking at changing your fertilizer to one designed for flowering plants with less Nitrogen


----------



## wynnum1 (5/2/16)

Have you applied trace elements hops need certain trace element the problem with fertiliser and trace elements is deficency is bad and over supply is also bad.


----------



## Benn (5/2/16)

I stopped obsessively hovering around mine and gave them a little privacy and the next thing I knew I was a dad again.


----------



## Benn (5/2/16)

I'm wetting all their tiny little green heads right now,
Cheers


----------



## Everest (5/2/16)

what fertilizer is everyone using? i try to give a variety, cow shit, miracle grow, seaweed juice


----------



## Black Devil Dog (5/2/16)

Blood and bone works well for me and once they get some buds on them I feed them some potash. Mine are in pots, so I fertilize every couple of weeks and water them twice a day.

I read somewhere that hops need a cold shock during winter to help develop flowers, so I move my pots to the shadiest / coldest part of my block during winter.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (6/2/16)

Exactly what BDD says, blood and bone generally good for the initial feeding, as soon as your plant takes off up the N in the ferlizer scale and as soon as you see the buds forming up the K with less N, your problem may be to much N.


----------



## wynnum1 (6/2/16)

Black Devil Dog said:


> Blood and bone works well for me and once they get some buds on them I feed them some potash. Mine are in pots, so I fertilize every couple of weeks and water them twice a day.
> 
> I read somewhere that hops need a cold shock during winter to help develop flowers, so I move my pots to the shadiest / coldest part of my block during winter.


If you have in pots be carefull in hot weather the soil in the pot can heat up quickly.
Have a look at Vernalization


----------



## Rocker1986 (6/2/16)

Everest said:


> what fertilizer is everyone using? i try to give a variety, cow shit, miracle grow, seaweed juice


I have Osmocote fertiliser during the growth phase, also chook poo. Now that the things are flowering I've switched to Maxibloom. Will be interesting to see how this turns out.


----------



## Spiesy (6/2/16)

Everest said:


> what fertilizer is everyone using? i try to give a variety, cow shit, miracle grow, seaweed juice


I take a dump on mine every other weekend.


----------



## wynnum1 (6/2/16)

may be worth looking at Potassium silicate as hops have silica and in the USA one is listed as a foliar spray that deters insects and for the treatment for powdery mildew and thickens cell walls and creates resistance.


----------



## Let's Brew Beer (29/8/16)

I've heard somewhere that its only the female hop varieties that produce flowers, dunno if theres any truth in that.


----------



## Yob (29/8/16)

Erm... No...

Where does pollen come from?


----------



## Mardoo (29/8/16)

Well the mommy plant and the daddy plant hug each other very close…


----------



## Let's Brew Beer (14/10/16)

Yob said:


> Erm... No...
> 
> Where does pollen come from?


Hence why i said that its only the female plant that produces flowers


Yob said:


> Erm... No...
> 
> Where does pollen come from?


----------



## Yob (14/10/16)

Ok.. Let's keep it simple..

Male's of the genus also produce flowers, just not the same...


----------



## Let's Brew Beer (17/10/16)

Yeah, from what i understand you can only harvest hop cones from the female plant. But yeah i'm in the same boat my hops aren't producing anything after the third year so as was previously mentioned perhaps blood n bone and potash will help things move along. interested to hear more info on this. cheers.


----------



## wynnum1 (17/10/16)

This document may be worth reading blood meal may be better then blood and bone as they say that not a lot of phosphorous is needed but does not say that phosphorous caused problems.
Fertilizers and nutrient management for hops Diane Brown, Michigan State University Extension

Hop Requirements
VARIES SLIGHTLY BY VARIETY
• 3% Nitrogen
• 2% Potassium
• 0.50% Phosphorus
• Other important nutrients
– Boron
– Zinc


----------

